

Dear Robert Scoble, Please Slow Down with your Tweets - iamdave
http://i38.tinypic.com/2e67kb6.png

======
brk
The problem as Twitter catches on is that some people seem to feel the need to
ramp up their tweetrate.

IMO, the idea behind 140 characters is to share compact thoughts and ideas in
moderately spaced intervals.

If you have 1400+ characters of updates in an hour, twitter ain't the
platform...

------
catone
You're only following 33 people... and one of them is Scoble. You have to
expect your Twitter stream to be dominated by him. Especially during a
conference.

------
hhm
Just unfollow him.

~~~
iamdave
Trust me, already done - even so, and while I understand the thrills one can
have at a conference they're really excited about what makes that many updates
barraging other folks an 'okay' thing.

~~~
catone
I think the fact that so many people follow him and don't seem to mind. If it
wasn't an "okay" thing, then more people would unfollow him and Scoble would
be forced to change his tweeting behavior if he wanted to retain his large
network.

In other words, what's acceptable is whatever people are willing to put up
with.

